# ABC Supply has done went stupid



## OUTLAW

I got a bill (actually 3 bills) from ABC a couple of months ago. They totalled over $8100. 

Since I haven't bought anything more than an odd item or tool from them in years, I knew it wasn't me. I called to talk to them about it. They said someone called them and ordered the materail over the phone and asked that it be placed outside the gate so that they could pick it up after hours. The morons at ABC did it. 

So I got a letter from their lawyer yesterday saying that I have 5 days to pay the bill or they will take me to court. These people have done flipped their wig. They aint playing with a full deck of cards. They're a few french-fries short of a happy-meal.

They also want me to go down to the police station and fill out an idenity theft report. Why? No ones stolen my idenity. These boobs at ABC supply made a mistake. They need to own up to it. 

ABC Supply sucks a big fat one! (i means eggs of course)


----------



## Grumpy

Went? 

There have been a few times where I have gotten bills from a company name that is similiar, but we show up one line above them in the database. One year it happened 3 times in a week and I had to raise heck about it. The supplier did me right, and figured out what the problem was. At that time we made it so only myself and my production manager could place orders or pick up items and for your own security I suggest everyone do this at ALL of their suppliers.

Really I think ABC is grasping at straws here but this kind of thing DOES happen. I'd fight it any way I could. I would not pay. BTW ABC repiorts to DUNS which has your business credit score so you probably want to get this worked out ASAP. 

Wow now I know how guys are working for so much cheaper than me, they aint paying for materials. I've been wracking my brain trying to figure out how, and the usual cheating insurance and taxes came to mind. This takes the cake. 

I'd simply explain to the lawyer that you didn't place these orders and have no intention on paying what so ever. Ask them to prove it was you. BTW we now fax most of our purchase orders into the suppliers since they were screwing up orders. LOL they still screw up orders even with written purchase orders!


----------



## ROOFMAX

i told my sales rep at abc supply what happen to you. and how it happen. he told me thay do it all the time here too. someone calls leave some materials outside the gate. for after hour pick up and thay do it. uho


----------



## Mattp

Would getting phone records help? I would get them of my cell, company, and home phone. I know theyll say you could of used a buddys phone but still Id do it. Also ask them day and time this went down and give them your alibi


----------

